# MWW image file format?



## videoflyer (Jul 31, 2010)

My mother's given me a disk of images related to a procedure her doctor performed recently. Unfortunately, the images files have the extension .MWW, none of my graphics apps will recognize them and I can't seem to find any information via Google. The closest I get when searching is a midi file format...?

Maybe these files aren't actually the images. If any of you good folks know anything about .MWW files and how to open them, I'd love to hear from you.

Thanks.  : )


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 3, 2010)

Odd. MWW seems to be assigned only to Music Works. Which would be quite an odd program in the medical field. 

Could you double-check the extension?


----------



## videoflyer (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I was seeing, too. MWW is definitely the extension...though the images ARE in a sub-folder designed, I think, to be viewed with a Windows program that's only shown on the disc as runme.exe. I'm not concerned about viruses (ha!) because I know that the disc was, in fact, produced by the Radiology Department at the hospital. But I'm not dropping into Windows just to run this program and meanwhile the MWW files are in a subfolder labeled "images." So. Hmm. Yeah.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 3, 2010)

Sigh... would the doctor know what the application is called?

I wonder if Crossover would work with those images? If it's of a bi older technology it might work with it (trying as trial.. also wouldn't need any extra Windows OS installers with it)


----------

